
Is Oracle squeezing the MySQL lemon too hard? - ayi
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/10/02/oracle_mysql/
======
SeppoErviala
Hudson -> Jenkins

OpenSolaris -> OpenIndiana

OpenOffice -> Apache OpenOffice

MySQL -> MariaDB?

VirtualBox -> ?

